# Carry holster for P228?



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently picked up a CPO P228 that I plan to use as y primary carry weapon. For those of you who carry the 228, what holster do you use and or recommend for concealed carry?

Thanks!
Joel


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

SFW, I use a Bianchi OWB holster with thumbreak. Fits like a glove!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a couple of Galco Shoulder rigs that'll hold my P226, P220 or P228 no problem. One with a pair of mag holders on the opposite side and the other without. I also use my SERPA. It too will fit for any of the 3 I use it for. Double mag case on the opposite hip when I choose this setup. Here is my P228 with the mag holster.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

These are the two Galco holsters I use for my 1911, which is roughly the same size as your 228. Both models are available for the Sig.

For IWB, the N3 IWB










For OWB, the Quickslide (similar to their Concealable in design)










Both are very comfortable and fit like a glove. Galco can be pricey, but, LAPoliceGear (although they have a limited inventory) carries Galco and their prices are always better than buying direct.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a P229 that I carry in a Galco Royal Guard holster. Don't forget to get yourself a good belt as well.


----------



## gunnersmith (Aug 10, 2009)

*carry holster for P-228*

I use three different holsters, Heine-Alessi DOJ,Serpa,Blade-tech IWB.


----------

